# Help with Kerambits



## Kuk Sa Nim (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if anyone could help with finding a supplier of a specific live blade kerambit (aka karambit, and in our art tiger claw knife). There seems to have been somewhat of an explosion of exposure on this knife training lately. I find a wide variety of live blade versions surfacing. Most are a folder version of this knife (which I think are great!). Some are very expensive, while others are very affordable (such as this one we are looking for). 

There is a specific live blade that we are looking for which seems harder and harder to find. It is a one piece knife that is very inexpensive, and fits all the main training requirements of our tiger claw knife training in our art. The main difference in this blade versus the many blades coming out is the back hook blade. 

We were getting this blade from Taiwan before, then from Pakistan. A few knife companies carried them here in the US, but now it seems impossible to find. It was called "Black Ninja Claw Knife", and was labeled as a brand called "Tripoz" and or "Sarco". It's a basic small knife with a finger ring, handle, hook blade, and small back hook blade too.

We are having such a hard time finding suppliers. Does anyone here know of a place to get it? There is a picture of this knife on this website:

http://www.bladematrix.tv/browseproducts/PA-SS6-PASS6-Pakistan-Black-Ninja-claw-knife.html

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you.
Grand Master De Alba
Modern Farang Mu Sul


----------



## jaybacca72 (Sep 24, 2007)

i am a maker just starting my own business and could make some for you,trainers or real your choice for a reasonable price but not $6.00 that's crazy. but i could definitely help you out email me at jaybacca72@hotmial.com
Jason Arnold
Warrior Metal International


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Sep 27, 2007)

jaybacca72 said:


> i am a maker just starting my own business and could make some for you,trainers or real your choice for a reasonable price but not $6.00 that's crazy. but i could definitely help you out email me at jaybacca72@hotmial.com
> Jason Arnold
> Warrior Metal International



Thank you very much. I shoot you an email today. Quick question: What type of rig can we get? These originally come with a leather horizontal case with a snap strap. I don't really care for it much. What alternatives do we have with a blade such as this?

Thanks again.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Sep 29, 2007)

you can have whatever rigging you like or we can come up with one,send me an email with your contact info and i will call you and we can discuss it further if you would like.
later
Jason Arnold
CANADA


----------



## doc D (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello
These are cheap but serviceable karambits. I've had a few sharpened and reworked by one of my students who makes knives....good outcome! TheseI find most often in flea markets ....you might check them out. South Summit in Richardson Tx used to carry them ( I think they have an online catalog) ....but I have not been there in ages.

warm regards 
Doc D


----------



## sl2squeeze (Dec 2, 2007)

Cold Steel's "Steel Tiger" is a pretty solid Karambit for the money.


----------



## Donnie R. Fowler (Jan 7, 2008)

I, also have been looking for this particular karambit!  I finally found some at :http://www.bladematrix.tv/.  They are $6.30 there.  I just got thru ordering 2.  I think the prime reason they are so hard to find is because they are made in Pakistan.  Good Luck!!!!!!!!  picdaddy58


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2008)

That's certainly a low price.


----------

